# Opinion On B9 Model



## Joe Pitz (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello All,

Looking at another Craigslist South Bend,  B9,  677Z catalog #.  From the images it looks like it needs some work.

Just wondering,  On the B model, There appears to be no quick change gear box.  The South Bend web site indicates Independent gear change.

Can someone explain the difference?

Should I be looking for a model that has quick change or are there advantages to the independent gear change?

Here is the ad:

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/tls/5064828364.html

Thanks

Joe


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 15, 2015)

Personally, I'd keep looking.  The fact that it is a "B" isn't a "deal breaker" in itself but at that price and not having the change gears or any tooling it doesn't look to be that good of deal.  In order to really make good use of it you would have to add the cost of a full set of gears (and finding them).

That being said, my personal preference is for the "A" versions with the gear boxes as they are so much more convenient to work with.  I wouldn't buy a lathe without a "gear box" unless it was a truly smokin' deal or if there were no chance of finding an "A" model.  I don't know of any real advantages of a change gear version other than there are less parts to break or wear out.

FWIW,

-Ron


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2015)

I agree with Ron.


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 16, 2015)

The only advantage of a QC box over change gears is it is faster and easier to change feeds and setup for threading. To some this is a BIG advantage. My SB 9 is a model B and I wish I had an A with the QC box. But I don't and I love my machine. Just my opinion.


----------



## ogberi (Jun 16, 2015)

Having stepped up from a Taig lathe with no power feed to a SB9A, the QCGB is a godsend.  I can rough turn, then face, finish cut to size, then thread. All without touching the gear train.  It's a real time saver, and for me at least, gives better surface finishes because I can easily select the feed I want, vs just using what's set up already because changing it would be a hassle.

If you can, find an A model.


----------



## uncle harry (Jun 16, 2015)

I'll keep my "Model A'. A great time saver & a pleasure to operate.


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the feedback,  Now to just find one.  Here in Sunny California the price is more than double.  of what I have seen others pay for used SBL.

Joe


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 16, 2015)

personally you may have more luck with a Logan or Sheldon - they don't carry the same price premium and are generally considered the equal or better than similarly sized SBs. Same deal with QCGB vs. change gears (don't forget that buying a complete set of change gears can eat up any difference between the two), just different brands.

Patience and luck has a large part in this process - ask around, drop into local machine shops with some cold beers to see if they've heard of any going for sale locally etc. All things considered, go for ones with the most tooling. As long as the basic machine is sound - no missing teeth, no excessive slop - tooling will make all the difference to your wallet and what you can do with your lathe.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 16, 2015)

Unless you're threading a lot , not having a quick change won't hurt you that much. The model B has cross feed too. But that price is to high if it has no change gears.  You'll probably want the quick change but if the machine is in great shape don't be afraid of it for a hobby machine.


----------

